

Google Drive and Dropbox: The Good, the Bad, and the Freaky - dabockster
https://plus.google.com/103248009078644651328/posts/jdqL9grBWKn

======
ertdfgcb
"I've been exploring Google Drive for the past few hours now. It's a very
stable storage platform".

How could you possibly tell that it's "very stable" after a few hours?

